# Marcie is a huge help!



## Blondie (Mar 27, 2008)

I emailed Marcie about a potential exchange for Feb 2009 and within a week she has just what I needed. Turns out we changed our plans a bit and won't need her exchange but, wow- what service!  I will use her again for sure.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 27, 2008)

I agree.   She came through with a trade for us for Hawaii, summer 2009.


----------



## rkconnor (Mar 29, 2008)

Who is Marcie and how do you email her.  Thanks Ron


----------



## TPIRep (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello....I am a vacation representative for Trading Places International, you can email me at marcies@tradingplaces.com or by calling 800-365-1048

Kind Regards,
Marcie


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 30, 2008)

She's the BEST - I am always reading great things about her on TS4Ms - it is refreshing to actually GET *customer service*.


----------



## herindoors911 (Mar 30, 2008)

Agreed!!!:d


----------



## bonniedwan (Apr 3, 2008)

I emailed Marcie a few days ago & have not heard anything from her? Does it take her awhile to get back to you? Maybe she is on vacation, or just extremely busy??


----------



## philemer (Apr 3, 2008)

bonniedwan said:


> I emailed Marcie a few days ago & have not heard anything from her? Does it take her awhile to get back to you? Maybe she is on vacation, or just extremely busy??



She was out of the office for a few days but I think she's been back since Tue. She may have a ton of emails to sort through--including mine.  

Phil


----------



## TPIRep (Apr 3, 2008)

I am here, I am so sorry...I have been buried and yes swimming through emails...I will go take a look and respond to both of you.....


----------



## Corky (Apr 26, 2008)

This is the first I've heard of TPI.  Could someone please tell me their web site address?

Do I have to deposit in order to take advantage of bonus weeks or is it like DAE, which allows you to rent weeks without making a deposit?

Thanks.


----------



## SherryS (Apr 27, 2008)

www.tradingplaces.com   is their website.  I get their bonus certificates when I deposit a week and used a "certificate" code along with my deposit.

I've been pleased with the service and trades we have received using Trading Places!

.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Apr 27, 2008)

I haven't used them before. Have used SFX and also starting to use RCI, have one week with DAE, but no request in. Are the bonus certificates as good as SFX bonus certificates?
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## SherryS (Apr 28, 2008)

I cannot compare them to SFX or others, because I have not used others.  Trading Places certificates are for 45 day out (or closer) and only certain inventory.  I have used for a summer 1BR Banyan at Lawai Beach a few years ago.  Check current availability at http://www.tradingplaces.com/exchange/exchange.asp  The cost is $169 I think.


----------



## Mimi (Apr 30, 2008)

You can use bonus certificates with Trading Places outside the 45-day window for a low fee. You can also upgrade 1br exchanges for 2br, based on availability, for a minimal fee. We have done this several times. Trading Places rocks! Even though we are members of II and RCI, we joined the Vacation Exchange Club with TPI for discounts on trades and last minute deals. We have never been disappointed by Marcie--she has always come through for us. :whoopie:


----------

